
H-1B Workers Not Best Or Brightest, Study Says - Libertatea
http://www.informationweek.com/global-cio/h1b/h-1b-workers-not-best-or-brightest-study/240149839#.UTXKPHIlC6o.hackernews
======
stewie2
I think his study is biased if you check out his personal website:
<http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/matloff.html> He is a longtime anti-h1b
activist.

~~~
stewie2
giving them h1b is not because they are the brightest, it's because there are
not enough equally good workers for the industry.

